# Macynellth ROC Post - for sale



## magmo (Jan 3, 2015)

Please move thread if needed...

Hello all,

As some of you may know I have owned Macynellth ROC Post for the last 7 years but due to time and distance I don’t get to visit as often as I can so have decided to put it up for sale and get something closer to home but it won’t be in such a beautiful location.

When I decided to put it up for sale I asked permission to post on here about the sale, no to advertise it as such as there is already some interest being shown but to give people on here a heads up in case someone was interested in having one. It is currently on the market for £18,000 less than some have recently gone for but if anyone on here who has been a member of the forum since before November 2014 or group of members combined were interested in buying it I would discount it by a further £2,000, money is not everything and sometimes you like to know the right person will have it.

Thanks 

Maurice

Macynellth ROC Post

The Machnlyeth ROC post is a 1991 closure. In addition to the compound in which the post is situated there is additional land to the front and side of the compound creating a triangular plot of 0.14 of an acre in size.

The land is situated south of Machynleth at the start if the Dovey estuary and is just a few hundred yards from the border of Snowdonia National Park.

It is also at the southern tip of LFA-7 (Low Flying Area 7) more commonly known as the “Mach Loop” it is actually in the Tactical training area T7 where the floor is at 100’ It is not uncommon to have aircraft fly past at a lot less than 100’ creating some great photo opportunities on weekdays.


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2015)

Good luck with the sale Magmo, I hope you find a conscientious buyer for it.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice one! Its a bit far for me TBH!  
When Upwell was up for sale I offered the full asking price but he refused to sell to an urban explorer as he said one had removed the lock previously  

Best of luck with the sale tho!


----------

